# Zvetit se



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím, narazil jsem na sloveso "zvetit se" v kontextu jednoho příběhu, kde žena touží po "tom pravém", ale ne a ne ho najít.
"Pořád čekám, že se něco stane, a přitom každou vteřinou stárnu a stárnu. A žádná změna na obzoru. Musím se nějak zvetit." Smysl je jasný: I've got to _pull myself together_, I've got to _snap out of it_, I've got to _get a grip._
Patrně jde o moravismus: 





> "Kdysi válkou zdevastovaný a rozhádaný kontinent se dokázal nejen znovu zvetit a postavit na nohy..." Pátral jsem, co ono zvetit znamená. Až v 8. dílu Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého jsem nalezl vysvětlení: zvetit se - zotavit se, sebrat se... Tam je též uvedeno, že jde o výraz moravský. (ihned.cz)


Rád bych se tedy zeptal, jestli se neMoravan nad tímto výrazem pozastaví, nebo normálně mu rozumí, i když ho sám nepoužije.
Děkuji předem za vaše postřehy.


----------



## Mori.cze

Pozastaví, nerozumí. Mám za to, že jsem se s tím nikdy nesetkala.


----------



## Onyx18

Zdravím EM, jako Moravák se přiznám, že jsem tento výraz možná někdy slyšel, ale určitě bych se pozastavil nad jeho významem....nejsem si totiž vůbec jistý ... Haná Dictionary


----------



## Mejsy

Mě přijde docela normální, ale já z Moravy jsem.


----------



## bibax

Jsem z Prahy, nikdy jsem sloveso _zvetit se_ neslyšel a pravděpodobně ani nečetl. Asi bych se pozastavil a zamyslel nad jeho významem, bez kontextu bych mu nerozuměl. V kontextu bych hádal, možná správně (to se však již nedozvím).

Článek v iHned (Ivo Vaculín) odkazuje na dopis dr. Svobody, který odkazuje na článek D. Hyklové:
_"Kdysi válkou zdevastovaný a rozhádaný kontinent se dokázal nejen znovu zvetit a postavit na nohy..."_
(pro jistotu souřadně použito i synonymum _postavit se na nohy_)

Článek "Čtvrtstoletí v čele. Někteří starostové přežili povodně i útoky odpůrců" v iDnes:
_"Úspěch? Zvetit se po katastrofálních povodních" (říká starosta Mojmír Michálek, který šéfuje Bernarticím na Jesenicku).
_
Kniha Tajná večeře (Raphael Montes):
_"Arthur se utíkal schovat do zadního pokoje a já měl pár vteřin na to, abych se zvetil."_

V prvních dvou příkladech se zdá být význam jasný a odhadnutelný. Poslední příklad je náročnější (hádal bych např. ... _na to, abych se ztratil_).

Etymologie je nejasná, se slovem veta nejspíš nesouvisí, autor článku v iHned Ivo Vaculík jen fantazíruje.

Dr. Mirko Svoboda nemusel hledat až v 8. dílu Slovníku spisovného jazyka českého, stačilo vzíti podstatně stručnější Trávníčkův Slovník českého jazyka (pouze jeden svazek, byť silnější). Měl ovšem hledati nedokonavé sloveso _*vetiti se*_ pod písmenou V:


*vetiti se* = jen taktak žít (nář.); dokon.* z- se* = zmoci se, uzdraviti se (Jan Herben);

Jan Herben (Moravan, ale kdo ho zná?): _"Vypovídal mu žaludek. Nechtěl už jaksi vařit, a když bývala veliká horka, jak co přijal, hned zvrátil. Než k podzimu bolesti pokaždé přešly a Hrabec se zvetil."
_
Další příklady:

_"Kolikrát už se rozvrátila a zase "zvetila“ za posledních pět tisíc let třeba společnost egyptská nebo mezopotámská!" (zde v úvozovkách!)_

_"Přivezli vás v kómatu a nikdo vám moc šancí nedával, ale nějak jste se z toho zvetil. Přitom jste měl v zádech díru jako Titanic po srážce s ledovcem."

"Konečně se trochu zvetil, pohyboval se s větší energií a měl lepší barvu v obličeji."

"V redakci Prima-Style.cz má Iveta [Bartošová] přezdívku Fénix. Vstává doslova z popela a vždycky překvapí, jak se dokáže zvetit."

"Trošku by se trhy mohly zvetit ..." (akcie.cz)

"Nakonec se zvetím a cestu dolézám. Bára hravě leze za mnou." (horydoly.cz)

"Mám včely! Příští rok, pokud se smetence dokážou zvetit natolik, že přežijou zimu, bude med."_
_(hmm, smetence , smetenec je uměle vytvořený včelí roj, to jsem také nevěděl, ale to je odborný včelařský výraz)_

Překvapivě častý výskyt je na e-miminu, rodina.cz, kojeni.net, apod. Ty ženské snad musejí od sebe opisovat:

_"S prckem se nedá uklízet, večer už se mi nic nechce dělat, ale snad se zvetím a bude to tu vypadat jak u lidí."

"Držím palce, já se dnes ze střevní chřipky zvetila."

"Na Srí Lance také čímsi prošla, ale tehdy se po infúzích brzy zvetila."

"Zvetila se až včera, bez teplot, ale hlava pobolívá pořád, dávám jí kapky, aby se jí spustila rýma."_

Všade mraky příkladů na sloveso _zvetit se_ (ale snad žádný na nedok. _vetit se_). Zvláštní, že jsem na ně dosud nenarazil. Vlastně
 nakonec přece jen narazil, že?

Btw, v Praze říkáme hovorově _zmátořit se_:
"_Než (= avšak) k podzimu bolesti pokaždé přešly a Hrabec se [zmátořil]." (J. Herben)_
_"Nakonec se [zmátořím] a cestu dolézám. Bára hravě leze za mnou." (horydoly.cz)_
etc.


----------



## Zmo323

Enquiring Mind said:


> Zdravím, narazil jsem na sloveso "zvetit se" v kontextu jednoho příběhu, kde žena touží po "tom pravém", ale ne a ne ho najít.
> "Pořád čekám, že se něco stane, a přitom každou vteřinou stárnu a stárnu. A žádná změna na obzoru. Musím se nějak zvetit." Smysl je jasný: I've got to _pull myself together_, I've got to _snap out of it_, I've got to _get a grip._
> Patrně jde o moravismus:
> Rád bych se tedy zeptal, jestli se neMoravan nad tímto výrazem pozastaví, nebo normálně mu rozumí, i když ho sám nepoužije.
> Děkuji předem za vaše postřehy.


Češka jak poleno šmrncnutá němčinou (Sudéta se nezapře) hlásí, že u nás se běžně používá. Moravany v širokém rozrodu nemáme.


----------



## MamStrach

Pražák jako poleno, šmrncnutý angličtinou, hlásí, že zvetit se používám vždy jako náhradu za "zbesrovat se" které mi zavání germanismem.


----------



## kriklova.bara

Jsem z Moravy, pár kilometrů od Brna, a tento výraz se u nás běžně používá ve smyslu _*vzchopit se.*_


----------



## Zipisek

Zvetit se znamená vzchopit se, dát se dohromady, postavit se na nohy. 
"Vyzvednu ti ten balík, jen co se zvetím." -> Vyzvednu ti ten balík, jen co se dám dohromady (např. po ránu si dám sprchu, vyčistím zuby a obleču, nebo hned jak se utiší nějaké moje bolesti). 
Jsem z Hané a popravdě jsem tohle slyšela jen u několika lidí, ale skrz na skrz celou republikou. U nás doma je to normálně používané slovo.


----------



## Pavlous

Zipisek said:


> Zvetit se znamená vzchopit se, dát se dohromady, postavit se na nohy.
> "Vyzvednu ti ten balík, jen co se zvetím." -> Vyzvednu ti ten balík, jen co se dám dohromady (např. po ránu si dám sprchu, vyčistím zuby a obleču, nebo hned jak se utiší nějaké moje bolesti).
> Jsem z Hané a popravdě jsem tohle slyšela jen u několika lidí, ale skrz na skrz celou republikou. U nás doma je to normálně používané slovo.


Nedávno toto slovo zaznělo od učitele informatiky. 'Snad se zvetí (počítač).' A podle toho, jak mluví, tak by snad mohl být z Moravy, ale nevím to jistě.


----------



## Cautus

Jen pro doplnění:
zvetiti se - Příruční slovník jazyka českého (1935–1957)
a další slovníky zde:
Slovníky Ústavu pro jazyk český

_Cautus_


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nikdy jsem to neslyšel. A bez dostatečného kontextu bych neodtušil význam.


----------

